# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Do military contractors test for aas

## sloth9

I was curious if military contractors, test for juice, I am about to go over seas as a mechanic want to be sure before a piss.

----------


## hellapimpin

hey bro..

only thing you need to really be careful about as far as gear goes is your blood test before you get orders to be sent out to contract.. they will be able to see on that specific test if you are on anything like juice...once your overseas though, keep low key and you will be fine.

----------


## amcon

ask them ... i would say no!! reason: would you want to go to war with a 150 lb dude with a bad ass attitude OR a 175 lb dude jacked with aas and a bad ass attitude? 

prone what do you think?

----------


## *RAGE*

some contract companys do test.....that is not the place to be on gear bro....I have been doing that job for years not as a mech....but as PSD.....I would becareful....

----------


## amcon

prone what is a psd? pu$$y soaked di(k... lol or a pansy slapped dip... he he he

ok, im done - what is psd?

----------


## *RAGE*

personal security detail.............lol,,,,,,but i really like the pu$$y soaked dic*....but they would not have to pay me for that one......lol

----------


## amcon

> personal security detail.............lol,,,,,,but i really like the pu$$y soaked dic*....but they would not have to pay me for that one......lol


laugh my a$$ off... personal secruity detail = what do you have to do? they should pay for the juice for you... wouldnt roid rage help?

----------


## *RAGE*

> laugh my a$$ off... personal secruity detail = what do you have to do? they should pay for the juice for you... wouldnt roid rage help?


no because you would kill the pu$$y you are protecting....they are over paid punks......that cant drive themselves......lol....but I will watch you body for free big boy....

----------


## amcon

lol... could you go and get paid a lot of money? adn you know i would compensate you some how... maybe i'll pay for dsm so come visit

----------


## sloth9

I appreciate the info I am going to wait a little longer then. Get the sustanon out of my system.

----------


## rock's finest

i wouldnt worry about it. i knew some lockheed martin guys who did in germany while i was in the military. the thing i would be worried about is when i went in for my anthrax or small pox shot before deployment ( i cant remember which one) there was a questionairre u had to fill out basically asking your basic questions and plus something about AAS use interactions with the shot and shouldnt recieve the shot if u had it in your system or something like that.

----------


## sloth9

Wow, that is really really nice to know, I am going to wait for now, I got a few leads on some jobs with siemens westing house and skillmaster so I am going to work with one of them for a bit so I can get it out of my system safely. Thankyou all for the info.

----------


## BigRob86

> i wouldnt worry about it. i knew some lockheed martin guys who did in germany while i was in the military. the thing i would be worried about is when i went in for my anthrax or small pox shot before deployment ( i cant remember which one) there was a questionairre u had to fill out basically asking your basic questions and plus something about AAS use interactions with the shot and shouldnt recieve the shot if u had it in your system or something like that.


VERY GOOD POINT HERE... I was in Iraq and was taking D BOL... I received an anthrax shot during my cycle, i was asked if i was on it but denied due to the fact that it would have costed my career, next day I was in hospital with kidney stones, don't know if this was directly related... but who knows, just trowin the info out there...

----------


## Koolio

The test they do is for Mary j, coke and all that other crap. I failed the test to get life insurance because they said I had a high dose of protein and creatine in my body. I told them to shove it 'cause I wasn't planning to die anyways. Oh also HIV (some poor dude tested HIV pos and was sent home). Poor guy never even knew he had it.

----------


## Aodha

Yeah I was tested for life insurance while on aas and I was fine. I got great coverage. The lady was actually impressed how well fit I was. Haha...

----------


## premeet01245

Hi, my name is Nick. In todays society, stress, diet, and environment can affect your system from the inside out, resulting in your largest organ; skin, to become damaged and toxic. Many these days think that expensive treatments and harmful chemicals will fix the problem. Yet what it all comes down to is an overall health regimen, and having proper information. I hope to help in assisting others to gain a better understanding of skin care.

----------


## old-grunt11series

I know of three companies that do. One contracts UAV's they are out of Washinton state but they run a lot of blood test due to the fact you will be operating a pricey UAV for them.Triple canopy does blood test and hair sample test for drugs and checks for base lines on liver functions and all sorts of shit. as RAGE stated most miltary guys think about PSD when we here "contractor".Most people don't get placed on those without at least being a ranger and have some tactical experience in combat zones.You have to be up on your tactics whether it is protecting high value personnel or working with convoys.
They offer all types of positions though: every thing from guard to designated marks man but you can even get a job as a cook or quarter master with some of these companies. RAGE and I are probably just thinking from a military experience stand point. 

What type of position where you considering?

----------


## crg

in my experience, military 20 yrs, and 6 yrs federal government (DoD) the only folks who should be concerned about piss tests are those with a clearance, usually TS/SCI. I know lots of contractors in the sand box and I have 20 of them working for me here in CONUS (all TS/SCI), rarely do they get a piss test..rarely..again my experience, but lucky me I get them all the frickin time. a piss test usually screens for specfic drugs, AAS are not compunds that are routinely checked..again my experience

----------


## charlie1per

I never heard of any piss tests done on contractors ..besides initially for narcotics..and while over where ever if the employee is showing signs of bizarre behaviour..but that's relative..lol

----------


## schrodinger123

I think requirements vary per job description, but for engineers (electrical, computer, physics, mechanical, etc.) and other IT staff, most government contractor companies will require a 10 panel drug screen prior to employment. The 10 panels I have taken were NOT related to AAS. But even if you do happen to fail the initial screen for some reason, but can supply a doctor's script explaining why, then you may still be able to accept the position.

I think working for the government directly may have much stricter requirements, and I don't know that much about that. Especially if you will be operating heavy/expensive equipment or other people's lives depend on your immediate reactions to a situation. Combat is like this, IT is not (IT guys have time to fix their mistakes prior to someone dying).

If you can get yourself into this position, another way around all of this is to do corp-to-corp (1099) contract work. Create a company, register it and get a federal tax ID #, and have the government or contracting agency sub-contract the work to your agency. This only works if the government or prime contractor really NEEDS your service to get something done. If you can pull this off, it becomes YOUR responsibility to staff AAS free personel to complete the job. That person could be you, and you may never be asked to show proof of testing... However, if there is a problem, YOU are to blame, and reprecussions are financial usually, sometimes even criminal if the negligence is serious enough...

----------


## Jbom83

I was in the military for several years, one of my additional duties was running the piss tests. The same standards that apply to the army apply to DoD civilians as far as piss tests. They only test for a handful of narcotics, but they can test for other things if they have a probable cause. For example, they don't test for mushrooms regularly, but if the chain of command believes somebody is using them, they can submit a request for a specific type of urinalysis. Same thing goes for steroids , but in all my time I have never seen even one of these "Probable Cause" tests. I'm sure you'd be fine, just be smart and keep your mouth shut.

----------


## Pac Man

No one tests for aas regularly except athletes.

----------


## Ashop

I'm sure its info you could find out exactly. I think you would have the right to know
whats expected of you. Synthetic urine is a great way to beat a urine drug test.

----------


## kelevra

As for drugs I have never been tested for anything other than your street drugs. Coke crack, meth, pot, etc etc etc

----------


## cheezy12

It sounds like this is then initial test. During OEF, I don't know what comapny some of them worked for but I've seen some pretty jacked guys. the kind of hardness you get from from what you are talking about.

----------


## gmantheman

Military will only test for AAS if the suspect it. I know here in Cali, they have to send the urine sample of to UCLA if they want it tested for AAS.

----------


## wmaousley

Thanks for replying to a 2 year old thread

----------


## GymRat09!

ALRIGHT!! Here is my expertise finally coming to work. Check it out bro. I have been in the military for awhile.. still am. I have and am currently using AAS. The last piss test I took I was on test e, winny-v clenbuteral cytomel and nolva. Didnt pop. I have also done random testing while on gear. As for the blood work. I wasnt on any Test E but they suprised me for my pre-deployment screening with a blood test. I was on Nolva, Clen , Winni for pct. Then I was on more winni coming back from deployment bam another blood test.. nothing. You have nothing to worry about. Im not sure how testosterone will affect the blood test havent taken one since ive been on. But I asked my doc and he said they are just routinely checking for cellular mutations for sickle cell and Hiv. The dectection of anything else is based on whether you go in sick call for illness. Let me kno If you got questions.

----------

